
Built an art porn site in a drunken stupor - jamesjordan
Drinking with buddies at a tech accelerator and felt that there needed to be a site just for art porn (it had been an idea I had for a few months). Everyone said they&#x27;d use it so I figured I could crank it out real quick.&lt;p&gt;At 2am, www.faprt.com was born. It weighed 60 videos scrapped from 5 popular tube sites. It pulls in new ones every 24 hours.&lt;p&gt;I&#x27;m using CasperJS to scrape the sites.&lt;p&gt;Let me know what you think: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.faprt.com
======
Jeremy1026
Ok, I'll ask. What is "art porn"?

~~~
jboesch
It's "tasteful" porn. Passionate, intimate etc. X-art and Joymii produce a lot
of them.

------
Pr0ducer
Source on github or bitbucket?

------
esbenfj
Wow!

------
JRFuentes7
E. P. I. C.

~~~
jboesch
:D

------
jakehuber
A-Maze-Ing!

------
JakobStorm
Just what I need

